# Ableton LIVE



## Foxxel (May 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows any packs I could use for Ableton LIVE.
I just got my self a Akai Professional APC40 and I need ether packs or some house samples to get me started. If anyone could post links to where I can find such things that would be awsome :3


----------

